# HELP!! My skin RIPPED off from waxing!! :(



## *Prada*

I'm so upset girls!! 

I got an upper lip wax and I told my beautician I had been sick with the flu.. Isn't she the professional who should of told me to come back? I had no idea this would happen!! 

She ripped two big patches of skin and it was RED RAW and burning like hell! It then scabbed and now its back to red raw and its day 4!! The discoloration is so obvious & its made me so depressed!! I'm a real perfectionist and I'm am so scared its going to scar!! 

What do I do? Has this happened to anyone and most importantly did it scar??


----------



## DC-Cutie

get some mederma and start applying it immediately.  Keep the area moisturized and don't try to cover with makeup.

While I do agree she should have told you to come back, you made the appointment so you probably shouldn't have gone until you were fully recovered.


----------



## Love Of My Life

^ agree that you should try the mederma.. sorry you had this reaction...


----------



## lawchick

Don't worry.  It will heal itself.  If you have any discoloration it will fade.  Sorry that happened.  I've had that happen a few times too.


----------



## BagloverBurr

omg, sorry. I hope you heal quickly


----------



## fashion16

If it is any consolation, I girlfriend of mine experienced the same thing w/ an eyebrow waxing. The thin and sensitive skin below the brow, right above the eylid was completely torn off. She had scabs & then pink discoloration for a month or so but now, you could never tell. No scarring.


----------



## hipmama

I agree with all the above.  I do my own waxes at home- armpits, chin, and upper lip.  I keep 99% aloe vera in my fridge. It's very soothing, moisturizing, and healing after a wax.  Whatever you decide do NOT pick it. The scab will fall off when it has healed.


----------



## *Prada*

Thanks so much girls!! The scab was off this morning but the skin texture is all uneven and very tight with obvious discoloration, a dark red/brown color!  

I'm now just applying vitamin E pure oil?


----------



## Love Of My Life

^.. also vera is excellent to keep on hand..one of the reasons I use Bliss wax is because that have a very soothing oil
to use before & after waxing... it works...


----------



## Christine Dior

This happened to me after I had my baby. I think my skin changed during pregnancy. I looked like Charlie Chaplin  I also got it on my eyebrows so now all I do is threading. Anyway it went away with no scars but I agree on using Mederma since it works. If it still burns you can use Neosporin around the house or overnight so the scab can heal.


----------



## ipudgybear

This happened to me numerous times before, I did all my waxing at home. I now do threading on my face area since it never gives me any problems. I would just let it heal. Don't worry about the scarring, it won't happen hopefully. It hasn't happened to me but try Mederma.


----------



## *Prada*

I just hope it doesn't scar that's all! 

I'm never waxing again, I'm going to get threading done after reading your comments. I have a question though, does threading pull the hair out by the root as far back as waxing does? Cause I don't want it to be breaking off the hair and not completely removing it.. this will cause the hair to become thick?


----------



## Christine Dior

Yes it does pull the hair by the root but unlike waxing where they pull the hair by the bunches all at once, threading is pulling the hair by the root individually.


----------



## hipmama

Threading takes longer than waxing. They do it by each row. I cannot wax my eyebrows and only get them threaded because my eyebrow skin is sensitive. I have found that my eyebrow shape is more precise when threading.  You should go to youtube and look at some of the videos. I alternate between getting my upper lip threaded and waxing it at home.  Good luck!


----------



## bnjj

I'm not sure what having the flu has to do with anything.

The skin on the underside of my brow bone was ripped off once.  I was very angry.  It healed but looked like crap for weeks.


----------



## christiek23

If you decide to start threading look for someone with experience and a waxing license! A lot of states do not require a license for those who do threading so try to find a salon or spa with a licensed cosmo. esthetician or wax specialist who holds a license. Where I live there are several stands in the mall that offer threading and the ladies there do not have a license nor a sink to even wash their hands. Very unsanitary! Hair removal is a lot more serious than most people think. Infections and exposure to blood, disease and illness can go hand in hand with every hair removal technique.


----------



## lawchick

I'm not sure about threading but OP, have you considered having your brows tweezed?  I switched to tweezing after my eyebrow guy urged me to because my skin kept ripping off when he waxed.  I use trentinoin which is like retin A and even though I don't use it near my eyes it was still affecting my skin making it more prone to skin coming off during waxing.  It always healed within a few days but I knew it wasn't good for me so I listened to my brow guy and now he tweezes.  It takes a little longer and costs a little more but it's worth it.


----------



## hipmama

christiek23 said:


> If you decide to start threading look for someone with experience and a waxing license! A lot of states do not require a license for those who do threading so try to find a salon or spa with a licensed cosmo. esthetician or wax specialist who holds a license. Where I live there are several stands in the mall that offer threading and the ladies there do not have a license nor a sink to even wash their hands. Very unsanitary! Hair removal is a lot more serious than most people think. Infections and exposure to blood, disease and illness can go hand in hand with every hair removal technique.



^^ So true. I agree with you 100%, this is very important. And why I've been doing my own pedi for about 2 years


----------



## NYCBelle

*Prada* said:


> I just hope it doesn't scar that's all!
> 
> I'm never waxing again, I'm going to get threading done after reading your comments. I have a question though, does threading pull the hair out by the root as far back as waxing does? Cause I don't want it to be breaking off the hair and not completely removing it.. this will cause the hair to become thick?



Yes pulls it from the root. threading is better for your skin anyway no pulling. feel better!


----------



## christiek23

hipmama said:


> ^^ So true. I agree with you 100%, this is very important. And why I've been doing my own pedi for about 2 years



Oh don't even get me started on nail places! Geeze! It's funny how we watch the dentist open sanitized tools yet we let nail techs use tools that many just pull out of a cart!


----------



## tamburger

christiek23 said:


> Oh don't even get me started on nail places! Geeze! It's funny how we watch the dentist open sanitized tools yet we let nail techs use tools that many just pull out of a cart!



Maybe you should try another nail place? Of all the nail places I've been to over here in CA, I always see nail techs sterilize their tools after use.





As for threading, you need to find someone who actually knows how to do it. I've experienced and have heard from my threading- artist from a very nice franchise threading salon that some artists will litterally cut the hair with the thread because it's faster for them to do it that way.


----------



## kkgunn

Attn:

If you use any sort of retinol on your face for wrinkles or acne, do not use wax to remove hair.

The skin thins and will tear off or feel like it's burned when you use wax.

Drug store retinol cream is strong enough to produce this result.  So don't wax if you use a retinol.


----------



## lawchick

^I learned that lesson the hard way but I'm healed and my skin is fine now.


----------



## billetdoux

Threading is much better than waxing IMO. I've always threaded my eyebrows, and the one time I've ever waxed them I broke out horribly (and I usually NEVER break out anymore, not even around the time of the month). Also threading can help create a more precise arch. As far as healing your skin, I agree with whomever said aloe vera. I use aloe vera for all sorts of minor burns and find that it's extremely soothing and heals the burns the quickest. Haven't personally used Mederma but I've heard good things about that also.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

billetdoux said:


> Threading is much better than waxing IMO. I've always threaded my eyebrows, and the one time I've ever waxed them I broke out horribly (and I usually NEVER break out anymore, not even around the time of the month). Also threading can help create a more precise arch. As far as healing your skin, I agree with whomever said aloe vera. I use aloe vera for all sorts of minor burns and find that it's extremely soothing and heals the burns the quickest. Haven't personally used Mederma but I've heard good things about that also.


Agree with the red text, I have sensitive skin, and with my skin routine I can't do waxing anymore.

I agree aloe vera IS very good for burns and soothing.

I would wait on the mederma until the new skin is in... sounds like yours is still trying to build back the surface though.  I was going to suggest a Band-aid water-seal blister bandaid to help keep water out, and the moisture of the skin in so it can heal in an enclosed environment.


----------



## runner22

It happened to me once after I had had a terrible sinus infection. I waited a few days after I had finally stopped blowing my nose all day and had a small patch of skin that ripped off!

I alternated between using neosporin and vaseline and tried not to touch it very often. Always applied with a Q-tip!


----------

